# Ode to loneliness



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have to confess this bitter feeling. My childhood friends are in Argentina and my only good friend here moved two years ago very far from here. I guess I have my wife, but I also like to have male friends, I think communication is better with them. My wife has the same problem, she would like to have more female friends... We both feel isolated within another culture. I cannot share my musical tastes with anybody I know here. When I speak about literature, people look at me as I came from another planet. Even speaking about movies, people think i am an intellectual and automatically I am being rejected. I confess that I feel lonely. I confess that I am weak. In our society everybody wants to show their power. What for? I prefer to have people that knowing my weakness, offer me to become my friend. At the gym, I find the worst element. Muscles without brain.

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, that's a difficult situation. Do you think you'd be happier in Argentina? I'd guess that financially / ecomically you'd be worse off there, though. & moving back is hard, after so many years. But money isn't everything, as the cliche goes.

But you are not alone in what you're feeling and ultimately, wherever we are on the planet, we still have to kind of deal with our feelings & emotions, etc. We all have emotional 'baggage' to some extent (eg. memories we can't let go of, of 'the good old days,' which maybe weren't that good after all, or not as good as we think, looking back).


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Moving back he would likely find that the country that he loved and missed was no longer the same... that tends to be my experience when returning to a place that I had once lived.

As far as your problem Martin, I can understand your plight. I now have built up a small group of friends and am becoming more active within the small underground music community in my town so through that I have met many interesting people (including the girl that I made that thread about), but I have also experienced long drawn-out periods of loneliness. I think the best method is to simply become involved within whatever you are interested and just allow for people to be attracted to you over time for whatever it is that you have in common. 

My best friends were made through combat sports (wresting/jujitsu) and music. I just became involved in those activities and fairly quickly I had good acquaintances who enjoyed my company and vice versa. Hopefully in a city as large as Montreal you should be able to find some groups of people that share your interests. 

Good luck


----------



## Abracadabra (Jun 6, 2012)

I too am having a hard time living alone anymore. But I have it even worse because all my family and friends are dead, I don't even have a wife. All I have is my cat. And he's refuses to practice his saxophone lessons.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

find a club that is made up of expats from your country. they play games, and have quizzes.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Going back to Argentina is out of the question. I don't live in Montreal nor work there but in the suburbs. Here people are rather ignorant... Very ignorant. I am used to reading a lot and listening to classical music. Here is quite inexistent. I have plenty of students... If I were mean... I would say they know nothing at all. It is difficult to speak just about nothing all the time. I learnt to make the distinction about language levels :

- bull **** (the weather, etc)
- chicken **** (cheap philosophy... But nothing personal)
- finally no ****, more personal converstaion, a little commitment. 

I live happy with my wife, she as much cultivated as I am pr even more. She reads two books every week (more than me). She doesn't like my music though. My kids neither.... Who likes my music? Just talkclassical. Here I found a richness that I couldn't find elsewhere.

But, I can't see you and you can't see me. Other my students and clients, I see the people at the gym. Bull **** or Chicken ****... That's all. We don't want to speak about ourselves. I understand that. We can't ask pears from a maple tree or an oak (Argentinian saying). Thanks a lot for your suggestions.

Best regards.

Martin


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

LordBlackudder said:


> find a club that is made up of expats from your country. they play games, and have quizzes.


Es verdad. Yo, por ejemplo, tengo unos familiares medio lejanos que viven en Canadá, aunque no estoy muy seguro en qué ciudad. Son hijos de un primo hermano de mi abuela, que se fue a Canadá porque era perseguido por la dictadura (aunque no era militante político, jaja, era físico, supongo que pensaron que era zurdo por eso, jaja). Al parecer era un hombre brillante, era físico y economista. Yo no lo puede conocer, lamentablemente. La historia es curiosa. El vino al país hace unos años y se encontró con mi abuela, con quien era muy cercano. No me acuerdo bien por qué yo no estaba, creo que estaba de viaje. Mi abuela le comentó que yo estudiaba física y me dejo varios libros que el tenía, se dedicaba a la economía sobre todo. Volvió a Canadá y prometió regresar a la Argentina. Pero el mismo día que arribó a Canadá, falleció súbitamente de un ataque cardíaco.
Otro argentino en Canadá es el prestigioso físico y epistemólogo Mario Bunge, que ya debe estar cerca de los cien años. Vive en Montreal según se. Probablemente cuando yo empiece mi doctorado tendré que emigrar también, aunque no necesariamente de forma permanente. En fin, saludos desde estas lejanas latitudes.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Si querés matar el tiempo, te dejo un cuento que escribí. Es mi primer intento. 


(sin nombre todavía) 


Comienza un día de rutina para A. A es un médico de profesión. Su labor le exige levantarse temprano, antes que los demás miembros de su familia, una hija de tres años, un hijo de diez y su esposa, más joven que él. La familia de A es muy unida y tanto A como su esposa recurren el uno al otro cuando su vida profesional se vuelve demasiado intensa. A considera a su familia como el centro de su mundo. 
Es una mañana fría cuando A sale de su casa, una elegante propiedad que data de los años 20, con el estilo francés característico de esa época. La mañana es fría, pero la luz es clara y transparente. La casa de A está ubicada en las inmediaciones céntricas de la gran ciudad en la cual habita, que tiene el mismo aire francés que su casa. A está de buen humor, tanto que se permite mantener un breve diálogo con su vecino, a quien normalmente solo extiende un breve y tímido saludo. A pesar de su timidez, A considera que la cortesía y los buenos modales son esenciales para una persona culta y entonces constantemente tiene batallas internas, donde su timidez es generalmente doblegada. Esto es algo que A logró con mucho esfuerzo y lo considera un triunfo para sí. A sube a su automóvil, rumbo a su trabajo. 
A es muy respetado en su especialidad, se ha ganado una posición, que, hay que reconocer, es fruto de su gran capacidad e inteligencia y además de su pasión y dedicación. La mañana transcurre tranquila, A aprovecha el tiempo en su oficina para preparar las clases que debe dictar durante la semana a un grupo de médicos residentes. 
El gélido silencio que impera en su oficina, mientras A escribe, es interrumpido súbitamente por el timbre de su teléfono, apoyado sobre su mismo escritorio. A contesta diligentemente y con una voz clara y categórica - diga… -, del otro lado se escucha un ruido de fondo, como el de una populosa y activa oficina, y, tras un breve silencio, una voz no muy clara, pero inteligible al fin, pregunta - ¿hablo con la oficina del Senador Lynch? - A, en una reacción casi de reflejo contesta - ¿perdón, cómo dice? - la voz insiste - ¿Senador?, ¿es Usted? - A, ya sin sorpresa, contesta - No, no…, se ha equivocado Usted de número telefónico - Disculpe - responden desde la oficina y cuelgan el teléfono. A vuelve a sus notas. Llega la hora de su clase. Los alumnos se comienzan a congregar en el anfiteatro. La clase transcurre con normalidad. Terminada la misma, el día laboral de A concluye. A trabaja de forma corrida, con lo cual todavía es temprano como para hacer otras actividades en lo que queda del día. Cuando A sale a buscar su automóvil, se encuentra con que el mismo ha desaparecido. A está visiblemente molesto. Curiosamente no porque al parecer su auto ha sido robado, sino porque esto implica que su rutina ha sido interrumpida y ahora deberá involucrarse en diversos trámites burocráticos, como ser denuncias policiales, actas de abogados, etc. Con la serenidad que lo caracteriza, A acepta estoicamente la situación. Rápidamente hace seña a un taxi y le indica a su conductor la dirección de su domicilio. Tras un breve viaje, el conductor estaciona su vehículo en el destino que se le indico. A, confuso, le habla al taxista - Disculpe, pero esta no es la dirección de mi domicilio - . Señalando el número sobre la casa y el nombre de la calle, que figura en un cartel próximo, el conductor da por concluido el diálogo, ya que coinciden con las indicaciones de A. A no tiene más opción que pagar y descender del vehículo. A está molesto. Claramente no está al frente de su casa. Supone que el taxista cometió un error, pero como él no puso atención durante el trayecto, ya que iba absorto en el asunto del robo de su automóvil, no puede afirmar con seguridad en qué zona de la ciudad se encuentra ahora. 
Desde una cabina telefónica intenta comunicarse con su esposa, pero nadie contesta el teléfono. Intenta nuevamente y finalmente atiende su pequeña hija de tres años - Habla Papá - se apresura A - pásale el teléfono a Mamá, por favor, querida - . La niña corre y llama a su madre. A le explica la situación y acuerdan encontrarse en un café del centro. Para enorme sorpresa y desconcierto de A, casi al instante ve que su esposa sale precisamente de la casa en la cual paro el taxi. Pero esa no es la casa de A. Esta es una casa de arquitectura moderna, difícilmente podrían ser mas disimiles las dos. A intercepta a su esposa, pero la misma afirma no conocerlo y, un poco asustada ante el extraño (realmente, no lo conoce), se apresura y se pierde en la multitud. A corre hacia la casa y desesperadamente golpea la puerta. Atiente una persona del servicio, a quien A nunca vio en su vida - Déjeme entrar, por favor, déjeme entrar, le digo - grita A eufórico y forcejea con esta persona. Finalmente logra entrar y observa que el interior de la casa es tan diferente al de la suya como lo es la fachada. Asustada, una niña de tres años, que no guarda ningún parecido con la hija de A, le pregunta - ¿qué te pasa, Papá?, ¿por qué gritas? - . En ese momento, se escucha que suena el teléfono y la misma empleada del servicio que no dejaba entrar a A le habla con total tranquilidad y le dice solemnemente - Señor Senador Lynch, teléfono para Usted, ¿atenderá arriba, en su despacho, como siempre? - . A entonces se da cuenta que él es el Senador Lynch y que se encuentra en su propio hogar ahora. 

FIN.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you think back to your former land and society, I would bet it was only a few around you who were 'cultivated' and shared your interests. Isolation in a new place can heighten that feeling, and exaggerate it.

The real devotee of classical music, those who truly love it, consume, has always been a very small minority of the entire population, and a minority too, of those whom you would call 'educated' and 'cultivated.'

I would recommend most getting out of your chair, leaving your wife at home with her book, and setting your @ss down into a seat at the symphony, often - perhaps even a subscription. Call it 'your night out.' Go by yourself. At the interval, sooner than later, one or more people will ask you 'are you enjoying the concert,' or will ask you something more pointed about what you think about a piece on the program, its execution, etc. Soon enough you will meet and find several people who share your passion, and are also a bit learned on the subject.

The convention, spontaneous, is to pick it up from there - a drink after the concert, a date for a meeting. Whom you meet could be anyone, either gender, any age, a couple, with whom you can develop just the sort of relationship which includes talk and discussion you now feel the lack of.

You are in a large city with a great symphony - go out. If you meet no one you will have still had a great time, and the act itself flies in the face of isolation and loneliness. But it is you who must take the matter in hand.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

That's part of the reason why hanging around / classical music sites can be amusing. Discussing classical music with fellow schmuck like myself, showing off our favourite pieces of music/composers, showing off our collection beat most other hobbies I have (that are not of sports). Music is the most mobile hobby of mine that acompanies me wherever I go.

We have music! Classical music to be specific!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

One thing that I find is good to remember is that the reason why most people seem standoffish and overly defensive is because they don't have any friends either, so they feel like they need to be on their guard.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Argentina es un país maravilloso. Lo tiene todo: gran extensión, mucha tierra cultivable, mucha agua, climas en general agradables, paisajes de extraordinaria belleza, playas fantásticas...de todo lo que puedas desear. Pero, lamentablemente adolece de un gravísimo e insoluble problema: la población.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Argentina es un país maravilloso. Lo tiene todo: gran extensión, mucha tierra cultivable, mucha agua, climas en general agradables, paisajes de extraordinaria belleza, playas fantásticas...de todo lo que puedas desear. Pero, lamentablemente adolece de un gravísimo e insoluble problema: la población.


Nada nuevo, mi amigo. Los argentinos se creen todos vivos. Cuanto más vivo sos, menos impuestos pagás y así andan las cosas.
No volveré a vivir, probablemente de visita. Mi mujer va cada dos o tres años y me dijo que la seguridad no existe más. Que la gente tiene terror de los robos. Qué te matan por un abrigo de cuero o.... No sigo.

I think that it would be interesting to say all this in English for people to know a little bit better our country.

Martin, con cierta amargura


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Nada nuevo, mi amigo. Los argentinos se creen todos vivos. Cuanto más vivo sos, menos impuestos pagás y así andan las cosas.
> No volveré a vivir, probablemente de visita. Mi mujer va cada dos o tres años y me dijo que la seguridad no existe más. Que la gente tiene terror de los robos. Qué te matan por un abrigo de cuero o.... No sigo.
> 
> I think that it would be interesting to say all this in English for people to know a little bit better our country.
> ...


La verdad que la cosa no está de lo mejor. Pero mucho no se puede hacer, yo voto por los socialistas por lo menos. Mientras los corruptos que gobiernan estén en el poder, seguirán comprando votos mediante el clientelismo político. Hay mejoras "estéticas", "maquillaje", pero el nivel cultural cae en picada, y es ahí cuando te das cuenta que la cosa va mal. Para solucionar la caída en el nivel cultural se necesitan mínimo una o dos décadas. Las propias universidades, salvo algunos "oasis", tienen un nivel muy bajo. Si venís de visita, probablemente no la pases mal, porque las cosas que digo se perciben viviendo acá. En fin. Alejandro, muy pesimista.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

"...que la honradez la venden al contado,
y la moral la dan por moneditas.
Que no hay decencia ni moral que se resista
frente a diez mangos moneda nacional..."
Todo esto era cierto hace 80 años, y lo sigue siendo. Nada ha cambiado.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

aleazk said:


> Si querés matar el tiempo, te dejo un cuento que escribí. Es mi primer intento.
> 
> (sin nombre todavía)
> 
> ...


Wow. Acabo de leer tu historia. Es totalmente excelente. Sigue escribiendo. Tu historia es interesantísima, tienes pasta de escritor. Perdona, antes no había tenido tiempo. Yo escribí cuando era muy joven. Ahora no me atrevo más. En ese momento, consideraba el castellano como mi lengua materna, ahora no estoy tan seguro. Si quisiera escribir, probablemente lo haría en español o en castellano, per el francés y el castellano se me entrecruzan y a veces sé decir aljo mejor en fracés que en español... Y a veces en inglés o en ruso. Cada lengua tiene su riqueza... Y yo no pienso en palabras, sino en conceptos. Para mí las palabras no alcanzan a reflejar mis pensamientos. Las palabras me limitan. Yo escribí tres novelas, una la publiqué. Y mi "mejor" obra es un tríptico, que como fue escrito hace mucho tiempo, no está en tratamiento de textos sino en una copia en máquina de escribir.
Es una obra que quiero mucho, mucho.

Saludos amistosos

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

aleazk said:


> Si querés matar el tiempo, te dejo un cuento que escribí. Es mi primer intento.
> 
> (sin nombre todavía)
> 
> ...


Sugerencia para un título: *un día menos rutinario*. Por supuesto... Puedes decirme que no.

Martin, al que le encanta poner títulos.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I notice, like always, people participate a lot when the thread begins and afterwards, nobody visits any more the site. People demand novelty. Everything is disposable. We are disposable. I regret I was born in this time. I wish I could have been born 200 years ago. 

Mentality was different and I'd be dead by now. Both are convenient for me.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Things just got worse. My wife went today to Argentina in order to see her family. I am not going, I'm just staying with my "family" here... I.e. my two dogs for ONE MONTH. Because I am bored, I'll be posting many things.

Sorry to bother you!

Martin, alone


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Things just got worse. My wife went today to Argentina in order to see her family. I am not going, I'm just staying with my "family" here... I.e. my two dogs for ONE MONTH. Because I am bored, I'll be posting many things.
> 
> Sorry to bother you!
> 
> Martin, alone


And your sons?

Pd: al final lo leíste al cuento, en serio te gusto?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

aleazk said:


> And your sons?
> 
> Pd: al final lo leíste al cuento, en serio te gusto?


Mis hijos viven con sus respectivas novias. John tiene 29 pirulos y Chris, 27. Nos vemos de vez en cuando.
Tu cuento me atrapó totalmente... Lo de llamarlo A no me gustó demasiado, me recordó las historias de Dostoyevsky... Tu historia me parece buenísima.

My sons live with their girlfriends. John is 29 and Chris, 27. I see them once in a while. I've just loved your story. I didn't like so much the fact you called A your main character, I remembered Dostoyevsky because of that. But the story is great and catchy.

Congrats/ felicitaciones

Martin


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Jaja, si, Dostoyevsky es un escritor que me gusta mucho, también Kafka, bueno, muchos otros. Me interesa mucho la metafísica (entendida como rama seria de la filosofía). En el cuento, el tema principal es el debate metafísico acerca de la naturaleza y ontología de la realidad. Damos por sentado que seremos la misma persona al despertarnos que aquella que fuimos al irnos a dormir, sin embargo esto es una suposición que hacemos en base a la experiencia. En el cuanto trato de plasmar una realidad que se va transmutando en otra, pero poco a poco, lo que más me gusta es como se van mezclando elementos de una con los de la otra hasta que finalmente la transformación está completa cuando el propio personaje acepta su nueva persona.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

aleazk said:


> Jaja, si, Dostoyevsky es un escritor que me gusta mucho, también Kafka, bueno, muchos otros. Me interesa mucho la metafísica (entendida como rama seria de la filosofía). En el cuento, el tema principal es el debate metafísico acerca de la naturaleza y ontología de la realidad. Damos por sentado que seremos la misma persona al despertarnos que aquella que fuimos al irnos a dormir, sin embargo esto es una suposición que hacemos en base a la experiencia. En el cuanto trato de plasmar una realidad que se va transmutando en otra, pero poco a poco, lo que más me gusta es como se van mezclando elementos de una con los de la otra hasta que finalmente la transformación está completa cuando el propio personaje acepta su nueva persona.


Tienes pasta de escritor, prosigue. Como no deberíamos escribir en español aquí (una cuestión de delicadeza), me puedes escribir a mi dirección personal. [email protected]

Saludos

Martin

Martin


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I eat Dostoyevsky for dinner and still have room for Wagnerian dessert.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Couchie said:


> I eat Dostoyevsky for dinner and still have room for Wagnerian dessert.


I didn't understand.

Martin


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Well Martin, I can't really help you with your loneliness.. but if you want I can force large amounts of my music on you with which to pass the time 

But really, if I were you I would really join up with a couple of clubs. I know they exist somewhere at least like 30 or 40 minutes from where you live if you're in the suburbs o Montreal... or Quebec or whatever.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Well Martin, I can't really help you with your loneliness.. but if you want I can force large amounts of my music on you with which to pass the time
> 
> But really, if I were you I would really join up with a couple of clubs. I know they exist somewhere at least like 30 or 40 minutes from where you live if you're in the suburbs o Montreal... or Quebec or whatever.


What kind of clubs?

Peronally, I don't know any... Usually my tastes (good music, good food) are not shared. I am already member of my Gym.
Tarzans, Supermen, Batman... Your choice. LOL. It is not that dramatic. I just have to learn how to live as a bachellor for one month. The problem is the dogs don't want to eat, they're used to eating with my wife.
Personally, one day that my wife is missing and I lost one pound.
I guess, I miss her. 35 years married.

Martin


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> What kind of clubs?
> 
> Peronally, I don't know any... Usually my tastes (good music, good food) are not shared. I am already member of my Gym.
> Tarzans, Supermen, Batman... Your choice. LOL. It is not that dramatic. I just have to learn how to live as a bachellor for one month. The problem is the dogs don't want to eat, they're used to eating with my wife.
> ...


I don't know exactly.. something like an art club or a dining club.. it sounded good when I thought of it but perhaps it's not as realistic as I thought. I guess for myself, I hang around certain music venues and seek out like-minded musicians to play music with and such and there comes to be a bit of a "scene" that you can become a part of. That's what I had in mind or something similar.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I don't know exactly.. something like an art club or a dining club.. it sounded good when I thought of it but perhaps it's not as realistic as I thought. I guess for myself, I hang around certain music venues and seek out like-minded musicians to play music with and such and there comes to be a bit of a "scene" that you can become a part of. That's what I had in mind or something similar.


It is quite realistic... In your dreams. Here in Montreal you have Best Buy, Costco... All for SHOPPING.

Martin, dddiiisssaaapppppoooiiinnnttteeeddd


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Well I'm lonely too bud. That girl that I was talking about seems to have shifted her attention to a guy that I recently met and enjoyed the company of.. so now I've lost them both. Him as a friend and her as anything more than one.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Well I'm lonely too bud. That girl that I was talking about seems to have shifted her attention to a guy that I recently met and enjoyed the company of.. so now I've lost them both. Him as a friend and her as anything more than one.


I guess, you have to be patient. If you want, just if you want, speak more about her (age, interests, etc) and about you (the same), there is always something to do. When I was young I was a Casanova. If you start knowing her better, she'll be yours.

Martin


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I guess, you have to be patient. If you want, just if you want, speak more about her (age, interests, etc) and about you (the same), there is always something to do. When I was young I was a Casanova. If you start knowing her better, she'll be yours.
> 
> Martin


Well when I wrote that I was a bit bitter from recently inflicted injury.. however I don't see it working out still.

I can be friends with them both and she might not even be interested in him in that way(though I doubt that) but she is causing me nothing but misery and we never even went on an official date.

Essentially, the deal is that she liked me. We shared an interest in music and the outdoors and whatnot. I liked her and admitted to it after she told me that she liked me. Things immediately went downhill from there she basically stood me up yesterday when she said she'd be over at 4 to listen to some records and stuff and she ended up not showing up until 7 which was when my other friend was due to show up to jam with us. Then afterwards she asked my friend for directions to this guy's house who I've been doing some music with lately and she mentioned forgetting to bring beer and seemed not to want me to know where she was going because when my friend was like "So you're going to ___'s house? She glanced nervously in my direction and sort of murmured a yes. I can't understand her behavior either, because even with all of that it seemed like she wanted to tell me something. There was a look in her eyes that told me so, but I was too hurt by that time to give a **** so I didn't try and give her an opening for it.

I just don't understand why I must consistently find myself attracted to women who show feelings for me just long enough to make me vulnerable and then drop me like a newborn giraffe into the dirt. I think I'm also a bit of a paranoid nutcase though, so that could be part of the problem... I really couldn't tell you.

All I really know right now is that she is acting strange, it hurt my feelings and I don't hide my feelings well. She doesn't seem to be able to hide hers very well either because she seemed disturbed by the fact that I was in a bad state of mind and she's probably ******* my 30 year old friend who hasn't contacted me all week even though he said he'd hit me up on wednesday. 
Oh.. also the other week she and he went to this nature reserve and spent the day there walking the trails. I can't believe I didn't see it sooner, but what do you expect? I'm a man. I don't notice ****... even though I work everything up into a jumble in my brain I still can't see what's right in front of me.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I forgotmypassword, i know some people that they're just attracted to people that reject them. Is this your case? More they are rejected, more they think they are in love. To avoid suffering, my motto is and always was: you don't like me, then I don't like you either. But I think all these was spoken in another site...n'est-ce pas? Don't worry, be happy!






Martin


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I forgotmypassword, i know some people that they're just attracted to people that reject them. Is this your case? More they are rejected, more they think they are in love. To avoid suffering, my motto is and always was: you don't like me, then I don't like you either. But I think all these was spoken in another site...n'est-ce pas? Don't worry, be happy!
> 
> Martin


Well I would have to say that I really would not fall into that category. The girl that I'm talking about did... and possibly does like me. She initiated the relationship by asking if we could hang out and continuing facebook messaging and whatnot. Only then, when I was sure that she liked me, did I begin to develop feelings for her. I was attracted before, but curbed those emotions until I found out that the feeling was mutual.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Well I would have to say that I really would not fall into that category. The girl that I'm talking about did... and possibly does like me. She initiated the relationship by asking if we could hang out and continuing facebook messaging and whatnot. Only then, when I was sure that she liked me, did I begin to develop feelings for her. I was attracted before, but curbed those emotions until I found out that the feeling was mutual.


Well, if it is possible for you... Think like me. Women are capricious, so are female dogs. My Judy doesn't want to eat with me, just with my wife, she will be absent for a whole month.

She doesn't like me any more, then I will forget about here and concentrate on other prettier and smarter girls, they are a lot, a lot, believe me!

Bon courage!

Martin


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Well, if it is possible for you... Think like me. Women are capricious, so are female dogs. My Judy doesn't want to eat with me, just with my wife, she will be absent for a whole month.
> 
> She doesn't like me any more, then I will forget about here and concentrate on other prettier and smarter girls, they are a lot, a lot, believe me!
> 
> ...


Yeah. I know. It's just kinda hard for me man. I'm a sensitive dude... not in an obnoxious annoying way, but deep down. I always invest too much emotion in these relationships, as trifling as they may seem to the outsider.

But you're right. I've got to forget about her and if she gives two ***** then she'll contact me, in the mean time I should forget her and enjoy the solitude and freedom of being able to hit on any girls that I want guilt-free. hurray.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Yeah. I know. It's just kinda hard for me man. I'm a sensitive dude... not in an obnoxious annoying way, but deep down. I always invest too much emotion in these relationships, as trifling as they may seem to the outsider.
> 
> But you're right. I've got to forget about her and if she gives two ***** then she'll contact me, in the mean time I should forget her and enjoy the solitude and freedom of being able to hit on any girls that I want guilt-free. hurray.


Good! You understood! Turn the page! Niesnaiu! Tanpis! No importa! Never mind!

Martin


----------



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

Abracadabra said:


> I too am having a hard time living alone anymore. But I have it even worse because all my family and friends are dead, I don't even have a wife. All I have is my cat. And he's refuses to practice his saxophone lessons.


Its the wrong instrument. Cats prefer oboes. Its the whiskers you see......


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Abracadabra said:


> I too am having a hard time living alone anymore. But I have it even worse because all my family and friends are dead, I don't even have a wife. All I have is my cat. And he's refuses to practice his saxophone lessons.


I'm curious, what is your mother tongue?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Its the wrong instrument. Cats prefer oboes. Its the whiskers you see......


Nice suggestion, The guy seems helpless and you make a st... joke. I disliked your comment, we don't have dislike here.

Martin


----------



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Nice suggestion, The guy seems helpless and you make a st... joke. I disliked your comment, we don't have dislike here.
> 
> Martin


You can be too serious you know. I believe in having a good laugh. It cheers people up. I didn't make a joke about him only his cat. It is always best to be positive even in bad situations. The most important thing if you are on your own is to join in with something. The very best musicians will join a group to play with other people who are not as good as they are, and help out. There is no reason why anyone who can't find somewhere to play can't start a group....


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Jaws said:


> You can be too serious you know. I believe in having a good laugh. It cheers people up. I didn't make a joke about him only his cat. It is always best to be positive even in bad situations. The most important thing if you are on your own is to join in with something. The very best musicians will join a group to play with other people who are not as good as they are, and help out. There is no reason why anyone who can't find somewhere to play can't start a group....


Any normal person won't agree with you, not just me. Your jokes are funny just for you, I guess. I haven't laughed at all.
You are an adult, you know what you do, I guess you have a lot of friends.... This is my joke for you.

Martin, gioccosso


----------



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Any normal person won't agree with you, not just me. Your jokes are funny just for you, I guess. I haven't laughed at all.
> You are an adult, you know what you do, I guess you have a lot of friends.... This is my joke for you.
> 
> Martin, gioccosso


The answer to the last part is yes as it happens.

However they do all have a good sense of humour.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I like very much women, I just don't like their minds.

Martin


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I don't know Martin... I thought it was a funny joke. 


He was just following up on the joke that Abracadabra had started. Abracadabra said that his cat wouldn't practice his saxophone... you realize this was a joke in and of itself I'm sure?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I don't know Martin... I thought it was a funny joke.
> 
> He was just following up on the joke that Abracadabra had started. Abracadabra said that his cat wouldn't practice his saxophone... you realize this was a joke in and of itself I'm sure?


Ok. I thought the joke maybe was good... The timing was not that good ( I interpreted you were asking dor some help) but if you liked the joke, I should keep my mouth shut here and everywhere else. I think I was/ am talking too much, I apologize.

Martin


----------

